# Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir



## joern_hh (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

ich habe mir im letzten Jahr einen Teich angelegt. 5x2,40m Wassertiefe ca. 40cm und in der Mitte auf 2qm 1,20 Meter tief.
Ich habe von Oase Pumpe/Filter/Skimmer (filtoclean 11.000 incl. UV Lampe) und eine Wasserfall .
Ich habe Seerosen und __ Kalmus gepflanzt, als Fischbesatz sind 10 kleine Goldfische (6cm), 5 mittlere Golffische (15cm), 2 x schebunkin(?), und 2 goldschleien. 

zwischenzeitlich war das Wasser glasklar, 

Seit 3 Wochen ist es ganz trüb, die Fische sind nicht mehr zu sehen....und kommen kaum noch zum fressen hoch. (eine Woche garnicht). Ich dachte schon sie wären vom __ Reiher geraubt, nun konnte ich sie wieder durchs trübe Wasser erkennen.

Was kann da los sein?
- zu wenig Pflanzen?
- UV Lampe defekt?

Wer hilft mir?

Danke im voraus?
Jörn


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Hi, wie alt ist denn die UVC-Lampe?

Sieht nach wenigen Pflanzen aus? Unterwasserpflanzen?


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

hallo jörn :willkommen im forum



> Was kann da los sein?
> - zu wenig Pflanzen?
> - UV Lampe defekt?



beides möglich 
um ersteres zu beurteilen, zeig uns doch mal ein foto vom teich 
wenn die uv-lampe noch vom letzten jahr ist, solltest du eine neue holen, also das leuchtmittel. sollte auch wenn es noch funktioniert, jedes jahr getauscht werden.

und jetzt aber her mit den foddoos 


edit: du warst schneller mit dem foto  ja, das sieht nach viiiiel zu wenig pflanzen aus


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Servus Jörn

Herzlich Willkommen unter den Schreibern ...

Hmmm ... die wenigen Pflanzen können die Ausscheidungen der Fische (Nährstoffe) nicht verarbeiten, also schnappen sich die Algen den Überschuß.

Also mehr Pflanzen pflanzen und auch ...
Schwimmpflanzen wären ein Rezept ... Teichlinsen, __ Muschelblume (__ Wassersalat), etc.

Das füttern der Fische würde ich auch minimieren ...


----------



## joern_hh (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Danke für die Tip´s 

- ich werde die UV Lampe erneuern und Pflanzen ergänzen!

WELCHE PFLANZEN UND WIE VIELE WÜRDET IHR EMPFEHLEN (12qm)

Danke im voraus


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

welche kommt darauf an, wie deine pflanzstufen gebaut sind, also für welche tiefen.

hier www.nymphaion.de gibt es eine interaktive pflanzliste, da kannst du dir alles passend aussuchen oder gleich ein teichsortiment ordern, da ist dann für jeden bereich was dabei 

zu dem wieviel...so viel wie reinpasst  ne, mal im ernst, unter umständen wird nicht alles deinen teich toll finden und sich verabschieden, was in welchem teich toll wächst muss jeder selbst rausfinden  also lieber klotzen als kleckern


----------



## 2Lame4Name (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Also ich würde dir auf jedenfall Muschelblumen empfehlen. Würde mit 1-2 großen Pflanzen Anfangen (gibts in jedem Baumarkt). Die bekommen extrem schnell Ableger, die dann auch nach ner Woche wieder Ableger bekommen :crazy. Vermehrt sich also gut und schlürft viele Nährstoffe weg.


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

ja klar, schwimmpflanzen und vor allem unterwasserpflanzen sind gute nährstoffverwerter, erstgenannte landen aber leider im herbst auf dem kompost, also auf jeden fall auch "überlebensfähige" rein


----------



## 2Lame4Name (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*



katja schrieb:


> ja klar, schwimmpflanzen und vor allem unterwasserpflanzen sind gute nährstoffverwerter, erstgenannte landen aber leider im herbst auf dem kompost, also auf jeden fall auch "überlebensfähige" rein



Alternativ gibts auch noch Krebsscheren. Die sinken im Herbst einfach auf den Boden und kommen im Frühjahr wieder. Tropische Schwimmpflanzen kann man auch im Keller überwintern, wobei sich der Aufwand wegen 5€ eigentlich nicht lohnt.

Von __ Wasserlinsen würde ich die Finger weglassen. Wenn sie die Fische nicht futtern dann kannst du jeden 2ten Tag abfischen


----------



## rease (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Wurde ja schon alles gesagt, ganz braves Forum  

solange das Wasser grün ist befinden sich Algen in Form von winzigen Schwebepartikel in deinem Teich, sobald deine UVC wieder fit ist sollte sich das problem schnell lösen, dann kommen aber bei unzureichender Bepflanzung die Fadenalgen, welche etwas hartnäckiger sind... Sprich du hast zwar glasklares Wasser aufgrund der UVC, dein Nährstoffproblem besteht weiterhin... Also wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen  
Deine großzügige "Pflanzzone" von 40 cm Wassertiefe lässt ja einiges an Pflanzen zu 

Mfg Martin 

PS: weiterhin viel spass mit deinem Teich der übrigens klasse aussieht


----------



## joern_hh (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

Danke für die tollen Tip´s !!!
Ich habe __ Quellmoos bestellt und eine Wasserlilie eingesetzt...  
Die UVC Lampe ist erneuert. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann das Wasser wieder klar wird.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Jörn


----------



## rumbalotte (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

eine Wasserlilie   und wieviel __ Quellmoos hast du bestellt? Bei der Grösse braucht es schon einiges an Unterwasser- / Schwimmpflanzen. Am besten mal einen Eimer voll kaufen und reinschmeissen. Das Wasser sieht dann bald viel besser aus.


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfänger hat Probleme...wer hilft mir*

nur eine? :shock das ist ein bissel wenig :?

bei der gelegenheit frage ich auch mal: wie setzt du deine pflanzen denn ein? mit topf, mit erde oder wie hast du bisher gepflanzt im teich?


----------

